# Growing plants on HOB filter intake?



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well it has a long pipe connecting to it so I've tied some Java fern to it and soon some anubais to make it look better, I'm just curious if anyone else does this and, one question on how to achieve this, do I need to keep the plants away from the grating on the side so their roots don't go inside or will the roots stop before doing damage?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not the exact same but I wrapped the outflow tubes in my 40b with moss. It looks good too!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I dont think it'll hurt anything


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I once tried to grow some java moss over an intake tube, didn't work. Most of it died. But I am certain that the moss wasn't growing very well before. I think that with a plant that actually has roots and stems it wouldn't work. The roots would have to wrap around something so it might find its way into the filter and clog something up. But I feel good that moss would go well. It doesn't really have roots or anything that could clog a filter.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

big b said:


> I once tried to grow some java moss over an intake tube, didn't work. Most of it died. But I am certain that the moss wasn't growing very well before. I think that with a plant that actually has roots and stems it wouldn't work. The roots would have to wrap around something so it might find its way into the filter and clog something up. But I feel good that moss would go well. It doesn't really have roots or anything that could clog a filter.


I was thinking anubais and Java fern


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Hydrocotyle works well. Too well. Dump it in and run. Marselia does well too, but emersed form of it is quite different. 

Ludwigias work well, are a bit more controlled, and offer a different look. Creeping Jenny is another good choice, as its similar to how it grows naturally


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

big b said:


> I once tried to grow some java moss over an intake tube, didn't work. Most of it died. But I am certain that the moss wasn't growing very well before. I think that with a plant that actually has roots and stems it wouldn't work. The roots would have to wrap around something so it might find its way into the filter and clog something up. But I feel good that moss would go well. It doesn't really have roots or anything that could clog a filter.


It will yellow at first. You have to have good humidity. Then once the submerged stuff starts dying back, the emersed form will start to thrive. notice how its growing up! Also notice on the waterfall where it looks different. That is the path of the water.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I meant the intake tube for the hob filter, it was completely submerged.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Would, theoretically, growing an anubais emersed in my hob be a good idea? I can take the top off and since it can hold 2 cartridges at once I was kinda thinking that sandwiching the rhizome between them would work?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

The leaves still have to be kept in high 80% humidity to stay alive while emersed.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It would be worth a try but you would need to mount a light. While they are low light, you still need some.


----------

